# Crying, whining, shaking



## Lisa30 (Nov 20, 2018)

Good Afternoon, 

I have a 16 month old Male Vizsla who is neutered. He has gone through obedience school, and listens very well, but the past two months have been extremely trying. He cries/whines all of the time. He always needs the tennis ball, and has an obsession with it. (He was a singleton from his parents, and is a purebred.) He has started shaking constantly, and I am not sure if he is excited and or has anxiety? He will have the tennis ball in his mouth, touching me with his paw or back, and will just randomly start shaking and crying/whining. 

I took him to the vet today and the veterinarian put him on Prozac. His blood work came back normal in July. Has anyone run into this before? I am wondering if it is a dominance, he is trying to test me constantly, or if this is a larger medical issue and am wondering if anyone else has run into this? I speak to the Breeder monthly, and neither his Mom nor Dad are like this, except they do have anxiety when you are not home, but does not have these actions when he is home.

He gets plenty of walks, he goes to the dog park, and goes to daycare twice a week, so I do not believe it is exercise, but am I wrong? 

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!

-Lisa


----------



## Greta (Sep 19, 2018)

He sounds needy and anxious, a sensitive V.

My first V would shake when there was a reason, a loud noise, she was gun shy. Or if I sniffed because she was told off ONCE for eating cat mess,she never did again! She could also be really brave and a total clown. I described her as my multi personality dog.

They can be very complex and the sensitivity needs gentle handling. Others on this forum will have more experience with this than me.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

It's hard to get a real sense of what's going on here.

Vizslas are typically fairly demonstrative, so him whining and being generally talkative is not that unusual. Likewise, his fascination with the tennis ball, IDK, unless he's destroying it or doing something truly bizarre with it doesn't sound alarming. He sounds bored and a bored Vizsla gets stressed and will let you know this.

If he went thru obedience school....what exactly did they train and for how long?...did you contact the trainer and try to address these symptoms behaviorally with additional training?

And daily walks or the ambiguous dog park and day care aren't clear either. They need much more than daily walks to burn off the energy and keep them happy, and day care could exacerbate things based on his actual experiences there with the other dogs. What do they do, who are the other dogs, how does he seem afterwards? What happens with him on the other 5 days he doesn't go, is there a change in any of these symptoms?

Prozac is often used, but my experience is that the vast majority of Vizsla behavioral problems result from owner issues that are best addressed thru good training rather than some biological dysfunction within the dog. Maybe you should contact a trainer and let them assess all this and at least try to address it thru training.


----------

